# Impossible de synchroniser mon ipod classic



## vinyjax (16 Février 2011)

Salut  à tous!! Je possède un ipod classic 80 GB et depuis un bout de temps  c'est galère. A chaque fois que je le connecte à mon pc, itunes ne le  reconnait pas. J'utilise la dernière version d'itunes. Ça bug et impossible de faire quoi que ce soit. Après ça  marque "impossible de synchroniser l'ipod "..." le fichier requis est  introuvable". J'ai désinstallé itunes à mainte reprises et j'ai  restauré le ipod. Ça marche quelques temps et le problème réapparait.  Je l'ai reinitialisé et ça n'a aucun effet. J'ai réitéré cela plusieurs  fois mais hélas le problème persiste: toujours ce message "impossible de  synchroniser l'ipod "..." le fichier requis est introuvable". J'en ai  marre!!! Quelqu'un aurait-il une solution à me proposer??? Ou bien mon  ipod est-il foutu??? 			 		 	 	 		Revenir en haut


----------



## Sebaudi (19 Février 2011)

Bonjour,

En attendant de trouver la solution tu peux te dépanner en utilisant un utilitaire comme "*Floola"*. Il ne nécessite pas d'installation. En fait tu glisses l'utilitaire directement sur ton iPod monté sur ton bureau (au besoin s'il ne monte pas sur le tiens, passe chez un pote pour faire la première initialisation) et tu pourras contrôler ton iPod sur n'importe quel ordi, même s'il n'as pas iTunes d'installé ou qu'il n'est pas pris en charge ! Il te permet de gerer ta musique/listes de lecture/vidéos directement sans passer par une synchronisation.

Pour le logiciel va sur http://www.floola.com/home/download/


----------



## vinyjax (21 Février 2011)

Merci Sebaudi. Mais Floola me demande de taper le n° FWID de mon ipod. Est ce que tu sais comment trouver ce n° FWID?


----------



## Sebaudi (21 Février 2011)

Bonjour

Pour trouver ce code sur windows tu dois
-cliquer droit sur poste.de travail> Porpriétés
-Matériel > Gestionnaire de périphériques : sélectionner ton iPod > Propriétés =>Onglet
Détails
En fin de ligne: 000A2700XXXXXXXX
Mais si ton iPod est trop vieux (il faudrait que tu me dise de quand il date)=>
Il vaut mieux télécharger ce logiciel( là tu n'a pas de code FWID a rentrer)
http://fr.copytrans.net/copytransmanager.php

Bonne chance


----------



## vinyjax (23 Février 2011)

Salut Sebaudi. Mon ipod est sorti le 18 Décembre 2007. J'ai tout essayé mais je n'arrive pas à trouver le code Fwid. Je suis sur windows seven.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h58 ----------

J'ai trouvé ce fameux code Fwid. C'était laborieux mais j'y suis parvenu!! Mais il y a encore un petit pépin: floola dit *"Vous avez utilisé votre ipod avec une version inconnue de itunes, probablement une nouvelle version. Cela peut causer des problèmes si vous utilisez Floola. Voulez-vous continuer?" *Dans le doute je préfère m'abstenir. Je crois que je vais abandonner l'alternative Floola et essayer copytrans. Encore merci pour ton aide. C'est sympa!!!


----------



## Sebaudi (24 Février 2011)

Bon courage
J'éspère t'avoir bien aidé
Bon courage avec copytransmanager


----------



## vinyjax (26 Février 2011)

Salut Sebaudi. Merciiiiii. Tu m'enlèves une épine du pied. Avec Copytrans Manager, mon problème n'est désormais qu'un mauvais souvenir. J'arrive à gérer correctement mon ipod. C'est trop cool.


----------



## Sebaudi (26 Février 2011)

De rien
 Heureux d'avoir résolu ton problème


----------

